# Fincave's Equipment



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Not a dedicated theatre, rather a lounge come theatre.

Yamaha RX-V640 RDS Receiver
Pioneer DV575-A DVD Player
Onkyo DX-C390 Cd Player
Topfield TF5100PVR Materspiece PVR
Xbox
Amphion Argon2 Front Speakers
Amphion Origo Centre
Amphin Helium2 Rear Speakers
BK Electronics Monolith Subwoofer
BFD DSP1124P Parametric Sub EQ
Sanyo PLV-Z3 Projector
100" DIY Screen
Harmony 885 Remote
Atacama Speaker Stands (weighted)
Vogels EPC 4010 Projector Ceiling Mount
Assorted Cables (ITEC, Monster, HAMA etc)


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

*blekenbleu's stuff*

Doh!


----------

